# Custom Altima Box for Sentra



## fast_kozak (May 18, 2007)

Hey,

Can anyone tell me if this custom box for the 2002-2007 Altima, will fit in my 2004 Sentra? I know it's a logn shot, but MAYBE it might.

BASSFORMS Custom Subwoofer Enclosure-Nissan Altima (Left Side) Single 12" Sealed Fiberglass-SHIPPED: MSA Custom Car Stereo


----------



## newbiect (Feb 14, 2012)

if nothing else, just look up the picture of the trunk or the dimensions, and see if they are within an inch or 2 of the sentra. If they are, you can probably make it work in your car.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Nothing like responding to a 4 1/2 year old thread...4 years after the last time the O/P logged in...


----------

